# Anyone have experience with the Slate VRS8 vs. Apollo X?



## Headlands (May 2, 2019)

I'm curious about it. I have an Apollo 8 MkII that got smacked and is dead. Luckily I have a temporary solution, but in the meantime I'm looking at either replacing it with an Apollo X6 or going the Slate VRS8 route. I don't care about UAD plugins -- I don't use them anymore and have an external UAD box for old projects that have them. But I do like their Unison thing. The Slate sort of has that but it's dependent on CPU, so it's not the same thing...but it's attractive because I like Slate's plugins. I don't need any more than 4 inputs, so the Apollo X6 is appealing for that of course. I hear Slate has smaller versions coming out, but who knows when that will happen.

What I care most about is the best sonic quality of the converters, ease of use, and the fastest "speed" possible with regard to latency.


----------

